# Billing Medicaid for Radiofrequency Ablation of Cervical  Lumbar Spine



## dyoungberg (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello All,

When CPT coding changed from 64622-6467 to 64633-64636 for Radiofrequency ablation of the spine, I was told FL Medicaid would not accept the new codes and we needed to bill with the old codes.  Recently someone else told me that we should be billing the new codes to FL Medicaid.

Can anyone confirm this information for me and possibly provide a link or something in writing that states how we should be billing these charges?

Thanks very much!

Debbie
Billing Representative
NW FL Surgery Center


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 15, 2013)

Have you asked if they have updated their fee schedule for 2013?


----------



## dyoungberg (Feb 26, 2013)

dwaldman said:


> Have you asked if they have updated their fee schedule for 2013?


I did and they have not updated their fee schedule according to this person.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Feb 27, 2013)

This may be helpful:
http://www.carecorenational.com/content/pdf/99/9DCD7852B2C9416F95BF59B4F320FF17.pdf


----------



## marvelh (Mar 6, 2013)

I just looked at the Florida Medicaid Fee Schedules for 2013 and the 64633-64636 show in the Physician Surgical table at

http://portal.flmmis.com/FLPublic/P...derSupport_FeeSchedules/tabId/44/Default.aspx


----------

